# 2 Bildschirme anschließen



## em-ix (8. Juni 2004)

Hi erstmal,

ich habe 2 Bildschirme und die ATI Radeon 9200 SE. Kann ich das irgendwie so einrichten, dass ich mit dem einen PC gleichzeitig auf beiden Bildschirmen arbeiten kann? Habe das mal bei einem Kumpel in der Arbeit gesehen. Ich hab nur einen Steckslot für ein Bildschirmkabel. Wie müsse ich - falls das ganz möglich wäre - den anderen PC anschließen?


----------



## Tobias K. (8. Juni 2004)

moin


Da bruachst du schon ne zweite Grafikkarte!
Benutz mal die Suchfunktion des Boards, da findest du mehrere Themen die dir bestimmt helfen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## gsyi (8. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von umbrasaxum _
> *moin
> 
> 
> ...



Bei manchen Grafikkarte kann man auch mehrere Monitors anschließen.


----------



## Brixxy (1. August 2004)

Also ich habe auch die Radeon 9200 SE und kann bei ihr über einen adapter der dabei lag 2monitore mit ihr betreiben, allerdings wird immer nur auf beiden monitoren das gleiche bild dargestellt obwohl ich schon alle möglichen einstellungen versucht habe schaffe ich net das bild so zu splitten das jeder Bildschirm einen Teil des Bildes wiedergibt wie ich es gerne hätte um effektiver arbeiten uns surfen zu können!

Gibt es noch spezielle software um diese Lösung zu erreichen?
Oder kann mir einfach wer sagen wie ich was einstellen muss ?


----------



## Tobias K. (1. August 2004)

moin


@gsyi
Weiss ich, er hat aber gesagt das seine Graka nur einen Anschluss besitzt

Mit einen Y-Kabel kann man zwar mehrere Monitore anschließen aber man hat wieder nur ein Bild bzw. das selbe Bild.

Also brauch em-ix eine zweite Karte! Oder eine andere mit 2 Anschlüssen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## turboprinz (1. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Brixxy _
> *
> Gibt es noch spezielle software um diese Lösung zu erreichen?
> Oder kann mir einfach wer sagen wie ich was einstellen muss ? *



HiHo,

mit eurer Grafikkarte geht diese Einstellung ersteinmal nicht! Eine Softwarelösung kann auch nicht funktionieren denn bei dem besagten Y-Verteiler werden die Signale des Ports nur Verteilt, sozusagen "geklont". Eventuell gibt euer Motherboard euch einwenig "Hoffnung". Schaut mal nach ob euer MB einen VGA- Ausgang besitzt dann könntet ihr eventuell einen Monitor an das MB und einen an die Grafikkarte.

Gruß

TURBOprinz


----------

